# Whats wrong with my clutch?



## ChrisDTC (Apr 25, 2004)

Its only about a year old, and hasnt been abused, but it recently has started slipping really bad on my 83 NA 280ZX, does it need to be bled? It starts slipping past 3k rpms in any gear :wtf:


----------



## JakeMonkey (Feb 3, 2004)

i'm having the same problem, although mine only really happens in 2nd through 5th. I have had a few people tell me to check out the hydraulic fluid and check the color, if it's really dark or black, then you have a problem. they also said to check the master/slave cylinder or something to see if everything is working out. sorry if my post doesn't make any actual sense or offer any help, I'm not really very knowledgable when it comes to clutches. hopefully someone who knows a lot more will come along and help us both out. and don't be surprised if someone gives you a lecture about searching about this topic, as i think it's been done before somewhere, and people enjoy giving others shit about searching all the damn time. 
If you haven't already checked them out, the boards at www.z31.com and www.3zc.com can be really helpful.
and, as dumb as it feels to say it, searching really can be the magical answer. god knows how many times it has helped me out.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

My clutch slips a bit in my 85 turbo , but I think it's just age. For a brand new clutch to be slipping already: 

A: It was a very cheap brand of clutch 

B: The clutch slave cylinder (on the trans) is not releasing all the way

C: You have a rear main seal leak or a trans front seal leak. Check both your engine and trans fluid levels. Oil on the clutch face will make it slip , and will have permanently contaminated the lining by now. Replacement will be required.

That's the most common problems , there's some more exotic stuff. The pressure plate may have gone bad , or the bolts are loose , but it's likely you'd feel some kind of vibration with that.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

and there is a pivot point for the actuator arm that sometimes gets out of wack like mine did and makes your slave cylinder blow out it's piston


----------



## JakeMonkey (Feb 3, 2004)

mine's going to the shop tomorrow
it's starting to shift rough, and it slips, so i think it's time for a check-up
my rear diff is thumping when i shift and tap the gas, so i think the mounts are going out. money, money, money...that's all this car has been so far. It's fun though, so i guess it's all good


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JakeMonkey said:


> mine's going to the shop tomorrow
> it's starting to shift rough, and it slips, so i think it's time for a check-up
> my rear diff is thumping when i shift and tap the gas, so i think the mounts are going out. money, money, money...that's all this car has been so far. It's fun though, so i guess it's all good


And in contrast I haven't done a single thing to mine except bully it into running 13s. I haven't even tuned it up since I bought it at the beginning of winter. Still has the all-seasons on it too. I s'pose I should consider myself lucky. :cheers:


----------



## JakeMonkey (Feb 3, 2004)

damn you, i wish i had that kind of luck. That's great though, good for you.


----------

